# PPV Sales



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the numbers? Not that it really matters but I would like to see who actually had more sales, the Mayweather fight or UFC 103


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I was just about to make a thread on this. My instinct tells me that the UFC was beaten by the Mayweather fight.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

No, No word on it yet. Everything should be in vby Monday..


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Seperator88 said:


> Does anyone know the numbers? Not that it really matters but I would like to see who actually had more sales, the Mayweather fight or UFC 103


Not too sure, i've been interested in finding this out myself. I've no idea why Mayweather would go against the UFC in the first place.. he knows they sell PPVs... Why not the week before UFC 103 and try and undercut them..

I don't think UFC 103 will be a huge success for some reason. Seemed like a decent card, just didn't have that 'magic'..? Does that make sence?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Celtic16 said:


> Not too sure, i've been interested in finding this out myself. I've no idea why Mayweather would go against the UFC in the first place.. he knows they sell PPVs... Why not the week before UFC 103 and try and undercut them..
> 
> I don't think UFC 103 will be a huge success for some reason. Seemed like a decent card, just didn't have that 'magic'..? Does that make sence?



yea it makes sense, but thats post 103 as well, i was pretty pumped for the card, then it ended up being really anti climactic, but i wasn't as excited for 102 in whole and look how awesome randy and nog was ya know.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Im leaning towards Boxing beating 103 last night as well. Throughout the week , i was midly excited for 103 not because of the main event , mainly more for Cro Cop fighting. The rest of the card wasnt too exciting for me. Odly enough , i talked to friends who were excited about the boxing match. And these people really didnt follow boxing at all , but they knew the clown Mayweather was fighting so they were looking forward to it. Then i have a friend that supplies bread to about 8 bars around town and he told me all of them were putting on Boxing over ufc this saturday. Kind of a bummer but kind of makes me think boxing might have pulled it off last night. 

HOWEVER , people also have to remember this. Boxing does 1 or 2 superfights every year. Whereas Ufc does superfights every other month and good cards nearly every month. With that being said , whenever boxing's event comes around , all the boxing fans order it , all the old farts come out of the closet and dust off the boxing gloves and posters to relive there moments.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I can 100% guarantee mayweather beat the ufc last night, i wouldnt be surprised if he doubled what the ufc did last night.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Celtic16 said:


> Not too sure, i've been interested in finding this out myself. I've no idea why Mayweather would go against the UFC in the first place.. he knows they sell PPVs... Why not the week before UFC 103 and try and undercut them..
> 
> I don't think UFC 103 will be a huge success for some reason. Seemed like a decent card, just didn't have that 'magic'..? Does that make sence?


Well regardless of American ppv numbers, Mayweather probaly outsold 103 by large large numbers in every country except for America. Thats why Mayweather Marquez dont really care if 103 was on same night.

BTW, not a bashing thread of UFC, watched both last night, very much liked both also


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

ramram22 said:


> Well regardless of American ppv numbers, Mayweather probaly outsold 103 by large large numbers in every country except for America. Thats why Mayweather Marquez dont really care if 103 was on same night.
> 
> BTW, not a bashing thread of UFC, watched both last night, very much liked both also


Yeah me too, great night of fighting. I think if mayweather was up against Brock then it would be a different story however i dont think the fighters on the ufc 103 were popular enough to out do mayweather


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> Well regardless of American ppv numbers, Mayweather probaly outsold 103 by large large numbers in every country except for America. Thats why Mayweather Marquez dont really care if 103 was on same night.
> 
> BTW, not a bashing thread of UFC, watched both last night, very much liked both also


I live in Vancouver and it looked like the bars downtown here all played the UFC fight over Mayweather-Marquez. I'm not even sure where you could go to watch the boxing fight - maybe the bigger sports bars were showing both?

I think UFC>boxing in most of Canada, but I could be wrong about some parts.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I was at a Hookah lounge last night and they ordered both the Mayweather and UFC PPV's and it was all good until the Mayweather fight came on. They changed all the TV's to the freakin Mayweather fight. I had to basically throw down myself in order for him to put 103 back on..


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

pretty sure that mayweather beat the ufc handily


and i know every mma fan hates mayweather for his comments, but to those calling him a clown and stuff....this guy put on an absolutely brilliant performance last night, and there is no doubt he is the best fighter in the world. He might be an asshole no doubt, even he says that, but he is #1


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm curious to know the PPV numbers as well and like the above poster i'm assuming boxing did better than 103. just judging by 102 ppv numbers which was around 435k I doubt 103 will hit 400k. Regardless who wins if mayweather does less than 500k thats not good since this was a huge fight for him.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

I also think boxing would have beaten UFC this time around. In terms of big names, title fights, background story and fighter feuds this UFC card was one of the least exciting ones I've seen for a little while. Not that it was bad but 102 had the legendary battle between 2 legends in the sport, 101 had the LW title bout and Anderson Silva stepping up to LHW and 100 was a pretty packed card as you would expect from the centurian ppv event, Even 104 has the undefeated champion defending his belt. 103 had it's "background stories" too, like Vitor Belfort returning to fight in the octagon for the first time in 4 years and Young Lion vs Old Lion for the victor to be thrown into title contention but nothing to excite the casual fan. Now UFC 106 with Brock Lesnar and Tito Ortiz on the card is already an appealing card to almost any sort of MMA fan.

For anybody who's MMA world is the UFC Mirko Cro Cop isn't a great fighter, even the excitement of his leg kicks has disipated as fighters have learnt to circle and work round it. The explosion of the UFC into the mainstream coinides with Vitor Belforts exit and he was already fighting in Pride when that happened. For the more educated fans (I like to think I am very nearly one of them if not one already) it seemed a decent card stylistically and played out quite well with maybe a couple of early stoppages, it was a good card but it was no UFC 102. Also considering no winners from the night are direct title contenders even with convincing wins meant the event lacked some prestige.

This is how it may have worked. UFC fans who only know the big names e.g Brock, GSP, Penn, Silva etc. probably didn't but this card and maybe opted for the boxing because of Mayweathers name. More dedicated MMA fans who love the UFC and realised how well this card was going to play out probably bought the card. But I guess the really, really knowledgable fans might not have bought the card let me explain. The 2 main events were clearly going to be stand-up wars, diluted almost into boxing matches, even Joe Rogan admitted the level of boxing is not what it is in pro boxing, so they may have just been sort of second rate boxing matches, which may have put some people off and they may have bought the Boxing. It may have worked nothing like this and I'm so wrong it isn't even funny, but it's just a prediction.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

it doesnt really matter but i live in florida, the tampa bay area , and i called around and only about 1 of the 10 places i called actually had the maywether fight on. none had both.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

GMK13 said:


> it doesnt really matter but i live in florida, the tampa bay area , and i called around and only about* 1 of the 10 places i called actually had the maywether fight on*. none had both.


I keep hearing people say that but i dont know if they're just being biased or they called the wrong bars. Almost every sports bar in Atl showed the mayweather fight. The bar I usually go to has been showing UFC for years(even before it went mainstream) and it gets pretty packed in there. last night they showed both fights with about 75% of the screens dedicated to boxing and the sound was on was boxing meaning UFC got muted.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

thuggedout said:


> and there is no doubt he is the best fighter in the world. He might be an asshole no doubt, even he says that, but he is #1


Boxing isn't fighting, my friend. While I'll agree he may be the best boxer, a fight is a far cry from boxing. The art of fighting is much better represented in MMA, where it can quite literally go anywhere. 

While I'm not sure if you really meant he was the best fighter in the world, I think combat sports like boxing and kick boxing can easily have one forgetting what a real fight is.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Boxing isn't fighting, my friend. While I'll agree he may be the best boxer, a fight is a far cry from boxing. The art of fighting is much better represented in MMA, where it can quite literally go anywhere.
> 
> While I'm not sure if you really meant he was the best fighter in the world, I think combat sports like boxing and kick boxing can easily have one forgetting what a real fight is.


Great post, well put.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

IF UFC was within 200k buys I would call that a win.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

kano666 said:


> I live in Vancouver and it looked like the bars downtown here all played the UFC fight over Mayweather-Marquez. I'm not even sure where you could go to watch the boxing fight - maybe the bigger sports bars were showing both?
> 
> I think UFC>boxing in most of Canada, but I could be wrong about some parts.


I live in the States and was in Vancouver for a week last month. I got the impression from the people I met and from what I saw that MMA is doing really well in Canada.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> IF UFC was within 200k buys I would call that a win.


This. I'm sure Dana didn't expect to beat the boxing ppv numbers, he just wanted to take a little away from them and make it close. I have no doubt the Mayweather fight got more buys than UFC 103. 

If the UFC had really wanted to go to war they would have rolled out a much more impressive card than what we got for 103.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sure the next big fight will be Mayweather/Pacquiao. The UFC would be stupid to put anything against that. They could hurt it little if they put on a Fight Night or something. The real question is if UFC 100 would have done better had Mayweather fought on that night. I think it would have been even with a slight edge to UFC 100.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

thuggedout said:


> pretty sure that mayweather beat the ufc handily
> 
> 
> and i know every mma fan hates mayweather for his comments, but to those calling him a clown and stuff....this guy put on an absolutely brilliant performance last night, and there is no doubt he is the best fighter in the world. He might be an asshole no doubt, even he says that, but he is #1


How is he number one when he ducks fights, fights people 10 lbs lighter, and doesn't even make weight?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> How is he number one when he ducks fights, fights people 10 lbs lighter, and doesn't even make weight?


I hate mayweather, but don't discredit his win last night. FOr a tune up match marquez is one hell of a fighter and mayweather schooled his ass. What does it say for the pacman who had ricky and oscar cut down weight to fight him. The pacman killed those 2.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I hate mayweather, but don't discredit his win last night. FOr a tune up match marquez is one hell of a fighter and mayweather schooled his ass. What does it say for the pacman who had ricky and oscar cut down weight to fight him. The pacman killed those 2.


It says that Pacman fought guys bigger than him and won? How is that at all like Mayweather who fought someone 10lbs lighter?


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Any news on the PPV numbers yet?


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> It says that Pacman fought guys bigger than him and won? How is that at all like Mayweather who fought someone 10lbs lighter?


Mayweather's victory had nothing to do with weight, he won the fight beacause he was too fast and marquez couldn't catch him with anything. People just dont like PBF imo even if he beat vitali Klitchsko people would still find a reason to whine "oh vitali's too big and slow, why didn't he fight wladimir" and so on....


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Chances are Mayweather vs JMM out sold UFC 103 by a wiiiiiide margin.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I would imagine the Spike airing of the prelims boosted the PPV numbers big time. They were constantly telling people to go and buy the PPV as soon as the prelims airing was over. That was a great idea I hope the UFC continues to run with.


----------



## kevind360 (May 27, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> I was at a Hookah lounge last night and they ordered both the Mayweather and UFC PPV's and it was all good until the Mayweather fight came on. They changed all the TV's to the freakin Mayweather fight. I had to basically throw down myself in order for him to put 103 back on..



And a bunch of posers were there. I GO TO AZAKHSTAN!

lol sup kev


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

kevind360 said:


> And a bunch of posers were there. I GO TO AZAKHSTAN!
> 
> lol sup kev


Yo what's going on Kev? Dude was high as a kite, were definiteky hitting up azakhstan on UFC 104..


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been trying to look for anything other than speculation on-line as to which did better. I've run across a couple of different claims. Most people are saying Boxing probably did better, I saw one say that UFC had more buys but there was no source. I'm really curious to see where MMA stands in relation to such an old sport.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the fact that Dana hasn't come out talking shit since saturday probably means the numbers weren't impressive.just my opinion....


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

If 103 beat Mayweather/Marquez in ppv buys, I'll eat my own testicles.

Edit: Actually Mayweather v Marquez wasn't even ppv over here. Was it ppv in the US??


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont see anyway that 103 beat the Mayweather fight. Not really any top stars on 103, even though it turned out to be a good PPV. Just my $.02


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

T.Bone said:


> If 103 beat Mayweather/Marquez in ppv buys, I'll eat my own testicles.
> 
> Edit: Actually Mayweather v Marquez wasn't even ppv over here. Was it ppv in the US??


Umm yea thats what the thread is about :sarcastic12:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

any news on them stats yet


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

:sarcastic11:


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> How is he number one when he ducks fights, fights people 10 lbs lighter, and doesn't even make weight?


QFT!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> Well regardless of American ppv numbers, Mayweather probaly outsold 103 by large large numbers in every country except for America. Thats why Mayweather Marquez dont really care if 103 was on same night.
> 
> BTW, not a bashing thread of UFC, watched both last night, very much liked both also


Mayweathers fight outsold UFC 103 in PPV buys, at the gate and world wide ratings.


----------



## iamhead82 (Dec 31, 2006)

ESPN artcile today. mayweather fight sold 1 million PPV buys. Beating UFC 2 to 1 margin. Boxing still king


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

So Boxing's biggest name makes his return from retirement and makes more PPV sales than a UFC which had no title fights, no pre-determined title eliminators (Vitor Belfort got one pretty much by default but yeah he destroyed Franklin) and no big names for the casual fans, how anyone expected this card to beat Mayweathers fight I don't know. I don't think Mayweather/Marquez would have beaten UFC 100, but I really think Mayweather/Pacquiao(if it happens) will beat anything Dana White and Joe Silva can throw together.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

it didnt beat the boxing fight but it did take away some money which is why i think this card was set up, to do just that.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

iamhead82 said:


> ESPN artcile today. mayweather fight sold 1 million PPV buys. Beating UFC 2 to 1 margin. Boxing still king


Uhhhh...boxing still king? The UFC card was average at best. Put anything boxing has to offer against the UFC 100 card, or even just a decent card with a title fight, and see what happens. Or better yet take the total ppv numbers for all boxing ppv's vs. UFC ppv's for the year. I bet those aren't even close (with the UFC well ahead).


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I couldn't read throguh all these post because I'm at work so I'm not sure if someone mentioned this already, but the UFC does not have to post their PPV numbers like Boxing does.

Remember reading that in some article and think it had to do with something along the lines that the UFC PPV's are privately owned but HBO boxing is public (i might be wrong) but the bottom line is that the UFC doesn't "have" to show their numbers.

That being the case, if the UFC realizes they lost and had less numbers than boxing they'll never admit it. So in all honestly I doubt we'll ever know.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> I couldn't read throguh all these post because I'm at work so I'm not sure if someone mentioned this already, but the UFC does not have to post their PPV numbers like Boxing does.
> 
> Remember reading that in some article and think it had to do with something along the lines that the UFC PPV's are privately owned but HBO boxing is public (i might be wrong) but the bottom line is that the UFC doesn't "have" to show their numbers.
> 
> That being the case, if the UFC realizes they lost and had less numbers than boxing they'll never admit it. *So in all honestly I doubt we'll ever know*.


while thats true there are different ways of estimating ppv numbers and its apparent that 103 did about 400k max while boxing did about double those numbers.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Didn't UFC 101 do nearly a million PPV buys?

Mayweather is one of boxing's biggest names and a great PPV seller but the UFC can compete with those sort of numbers, it just takes several poster boys to do it.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

yea but no one ever says the UFC cant compete its the UFC that says boxing is dead and this card just proved otherwise thats all.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mohod1982 said:


> while thats true there are different ways of estimating ppv numbers and its apparent that 103 did about 400k max while boxing did about double those numbers.


What I mean is that the UFC won't say the exact numbers they made knowing they had less PPV buys. I know the Mayweather fight had more buys and that the UFC had around 400k, but because of that fact the UFC won't come out and say their exact numbers.

But had the UFC had more than boxing, Dana would have held a press conferance and gloated over that fact only to rub it in like the prick/good promoter he is (but I hate the guy for the record). :thumb02:


----------

